# Canon 1Dx Gets Launched Finally!



## sood1992 (Jun 23, 2012)

Few days back, we heard about the Canon 1dx finally getting a launch date, the day is here, the  revolutionary DSLR has been launched.

Read more about it here: Canon 1Dx Full frame D-SLR Finally Launched!


----------



## Deo (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll get mine sometime next week, i guess.


----------



## Sidro62 (Jun 24, 2012)

$6,674.63 US dollars for the camera is out of my game.

Sid


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 24, 2012)

I woulkdn't get too excited.  After seeing this on "Canon Rumours", I asked my local store and they told me that all the current production is geared towards the Olympics and that Canada and the US will not see this camera until late July or August - don't know about the rest of the world, but some have been getting I guess in Singapore, China and parts of Europe.  Regardless, this is one of those things where the camera has been delayed so many times that I will believe it when I see it.
______________
WesternGuy


----------

